# To all that doubted the Ridgid Tile saw



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Hi I believe is my first post here and I believe I landed on this forums while back when I was searching for a descent tile saw that will meet all my expectations,that was somewhat 3 years a go.

Was looking into something that was more easy to work with,lighter,portable,have good accurate railings etc etc,but sadly enough with all those features none of those saws came with the famous "Baldor belt driven motor"

Any ways I've been using lots of saws(MK101,Felker iven tried the Chichago one jesus!!!) during my time as tile guy mainly and currently since things slowed down we got more into remodeling,wood floors ,laminate and we are quite as maculate in our wood work as in our tile work ,so to make long story short I took the plunge for the very first model Ridgid tile saw 3 years a go or so and never looked back.This forum helped me to take the plunge and I'm gratefull for that cause I landed on one at HD for $499 that was on sale....

I wish that back then Peral Abrasive were making the saw that they have today available,light,portable,small,amazingly accurate with the railings,Belt driven engine(big question if its Baldor?) I would of fall for that one.

But by no means I regret buying the Ridgid.Still using the ridgid and iven though I can freely say I'm a pro tile guy I never take my wetsaw on tile job the very first day,its madness if someone needs to use the wetsaw every day except the job requires to do so specially if working with stone.

No I'm not talking smack or I'm your typical newbie tiler and here is why:

-10years as a tile installer and laid over 100.000 sqft tile
-I've worked from comercial big schools,hospitals,universities to custom stone jobs such as the house in Tampa of the Yankee owner (god rest his soul).
-i'm not your regular tile guy,I did mud prep by pulling screets from 5000 sqft. kitchens to the smallest gang showers at 400sqft with 8 + drains etc etc etc
-cant count how many sqft I did stone the old fashion way mudjob all at level.

anyways 3 years a go before I took the plunge for the Ridgid wet saw I saw also a lot of negative talk about it from people have never tried it.

To all that ever consider buying the Ridgid wet saw and hesitate,do not you will love it,and your back will love it too.That saw is 3 year old and still running strong.

I have never personally tried to run 3-4 pieces of lime stone at the same time to test it strength,but I did try with 3 pieces of strong marble,and the saw ate them up,I did used good blade though MK Hot Dog.

I'm gonna show you only some pics what I did with the Ridgid,and in some of them required cutting stone different sizes because some of my customers were too cheap to buy the full packadge of Franch pattern...

here is what the Ridgid can do,and is still doing it:notworthy


Well there is plenty more,but I believe I made my point.

Oh yes and Hi to all,i'm practically new since must be my first post arty:....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You can still frame a house with a hammer too. :whistling

I have used the Ridgid and it's not in the same league as even the Dewalt. It has trouble with sliver cuts. It's absolutely terrible on miter cuts. The bearing is suspect. That stand is insanely heavy.

I help a contractor do some tile work and he's the one with the Ridgid. He's taken into 2 different repair shops. The blade wobbles. The on/off switch will stick or switch off by itself. 

I won't even talk about the laser. :laughing:

The motor cannot be compared to any other saw with a Baldor. It's a Pinto vs a Hemi. I had the chance to have the Ridgid, Dewalt and Felker Tile Master XL side by side. I wish I took a piece of stone to all three and recorded the outcome. The Ridgid will absolutely bog. The Dewalt will too. The Baldor will just chug along....cutting without issue.

Look, I'm not knocking what others chose to own for their trade tools. It's all your decision. But there's no way you can convince me, with my own experiences spent on the Ridgid, that its will keep up with an MK, Felker, Target or Husqvarna saw with a Baldor motor. :no:

The Ridgid does have 1 advantage; that LED light is very nice!

I'm glad it works for you but I wouldn't use it if it was given to me for free.


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Like I said I wish someone made the acurrate design of the RD and DW with baldor engine,which I will persume now pearl abrasive is making it but not sure if its Baldor,but its belt driven so should be more powerfull and long lasting than the Direct drive.

Anyhow I'm the type of tile guy that will only use the wet saw when really needs it,and wont take short cuts by not using it.Still that ridgid havent gave me any problems yet,except the turn on and off switch button broke off,and I replace it my self for $15....3 years of use and there were jobs that I had to cut marble only and granitte...Still going strong but if it gives me 2 more years and quits on me I hope that Felker,MK Huqswarna will come up with new saw design and include the Baldor engine.They are weak on inovation,they have been using the same style for over 20 years,like I said I hope Pearl Abrasive motor is Baldor brand.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Are you aware of the new Husqvarna saw coming out soon? Allegedly every bit as good as the Dewalt but more rugged with less plastic yet all the goodies.

I have not been privy to have seen it yet but from what I read from those who have tested it, it is supposed to be pushing the envelope for wet saws.

I'm sure it will come with a hefty price tag, though.


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Any pics on the net from it? I would love to see what it offers....isnt Husqvarna,Feker and target all the same design and concept,I over heard that Husqvarna bought them out or something,still Husqvarna is a brand with huge reputation behind it,love to see that new saw of theirs.I love quality and I will pay for it,but men they need to inovate a lil bit and still keep the good old parts that people like for its quality "Baldor"


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bazemk1979 said:


> Any pics on the net from it? I would love to see what it offers....isnt Husqvarna,Feker and target all the same design and concept,I over heard that Husqvarna bought them out or something,still Husqvarna is a brand with huge reputation behind it,love to see that new saw of theirs.I love quality and I will pay for it,but men they need to inovate a lil bit and still keep the good old parts that people like for its quality "Baldor"



No official pics. It's been super hush-hush but is supposed to bring a lot of innovation to the Husqvarna line up.

You are correct, Husqvarna bought up the Target and Felker name years ago and finally combined all tile tools under the Husqvarna name.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Husqvarna har har. They have a new saw coming out at coverings in just a few weeks. I have seen it . I have used it. It is pretty sweet. Light and small but the punch it packs is HUGE. And it will be a tough runner or will pass the DEWALT.

So after the show you will be able to find picture and pricing for the saw


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Had both the Ridgid and the Dewalt. 

Everything Angus said is 100% true about both.
Granted i was using them in a commercial environment. Tons of cuts, cutting hard porc. all day etc...Just got tired of squaring up the blade after 20-30 cuts and going through bearings.
Did i get my monies worth? Yes. Are there saws out on the market that are better? Yes again.


I have 2 Imer rail saws right now running Ramondi Stealth blades.
Light weight,heavy duty and they do what both the Ridgid and Dewalt can do only better.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I see a bunch of crooked lines in that 5th picture.


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I see a bunch of crooked lines in that 5th picture.


Perhaps you need an eye doctor? no croocked lines I promise.It was an 1/8 inch joint trough out the whole house 1400sqft. and I had to cut the tile in 4 even squares in order for them to get that mosaic feeling,Ridgid did good and cut accurate.


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> Husqvarna har har. They have a new saw coming out at coverings in just a few weeks. I have seen it . I have used it. It is pretty sweet. Light and small but the punch it packs is HUGE. And it will be a tough runner or will pass the DEWALT.
> 
> So after the show you will be able to find picture and pricing for the saw


please tell me it uses the baldor engine? cause if its direct drive then it wont make them any better than the dewalt and ridgid.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I have used the Ridgid saw now since right when it came out. It has been a fairly reliable saw. The switch failed once, and the GFI failed as well. Other than that, no problems. The laser is worthless, but who needs it anyways?...

The major problems I have with it compared to the Dewalt are portability and water leakage. The Ridgid POURS water out the back, and off the side of big tiles. Also, the wheels are a good idea, and have been useful once or twice, but try to carry that 140+lb. saw up a set of stairs by yourself... Not easy. I wish the stand came off the saw easier.

Overall the Ridgid is a great saw. It is better than the MK101 for sure. For the price, it is a good saw. The new version looks like a pain! My next saw will probably be a Dewalt again.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

bazemk1979 said:


> Perhaps you need an eye doctor? no croocked lines I promise.It was an 1/8 inch joint trough out the whole house 1400sqft. and I had to cut the tile in 4 even squares in order for them to get that mosaic feeling,Ridgid did good and cut accurate.


No, not really I see fine.

They are right in the middle of the picture.:whistling


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, not really I see fine.
> 
> They are right in the middle of the picture.:whistling


you can whistle all you want,its fine but you are wrong,its a photo taken after all and its not really upclose,but here is something upclose,not the same job but this is 1/16 inch mudset...Again your wrong,there were plenty of tile guys here in Tampa trash talking against their quality work of their co-workers and they've been out of job since 3 years a go.I would gladly shake your hand if you are 100% tile installer as I'm,and not just somebody who "just" lays tile.

So in short words I know your type,here are some upclose pics:whistling

anyways back to subject,please when any pics or reviews of that saw comes out please post them here.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

It may be an optical illusion...(It almost always is). But I believe I see what he was saying.. If you look up from step to step they "Look" a little off...


Please don't take offense. You appear to take great pride in your work.
Welcome to the board.


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

MAULEMALL said:


> It may be an optical illusion...(It almost always is). But I believe I see what he was saying.. If you look up from step to step they "Look" a little off...
> 
> 
> Please don't take offense. You appear to take great pride in your work.
> Welcome to the board.


Actually looking at the very first picture of my new ones that I posted,the one on top it looks like its sitting crooked iven though I was running 1/16 inch joint mudset,its just picture...you cant go off when working with 1/16-1/8 joint cause the floor will be ruined(FYI been using my laser for laying out floors this past 5 years,always spot on and accurate,he never failed me,and a good laser is a must this days).

I guess I can see what he was saying,I dont defend my self,my jobs are spot on and customers are always happy after I'm done with the job.

Anyways thanks for the warm welcome.

@Warner
I thought you were saying about the last picture being 5th that is the one with the medalion,now seeing that the 5th pic,is the outside steps and the layout dont follow trough out all 3 areas because the owner got the chisseled edge french pattern marble on sale and it all came out in different colors plus it wasnt enough,so I had to improvise mix them up like every stone but if I followed the layout trough all steps it wouldnt been enough stone to finish the job.If you look at the face of the steps the joints dont line up either cause I was using left over cuts without looking into lining up the face with the rest,owner knew about it,he couldnt do anything since he bought all the marble for cheap price and there wasnt any left over at the tile store.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I have the Ridgid saw and love it. Never used the Dewalt but most tile pros swear by it. To each his own, the Ridgid has worked fine for me.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> Had both the Ridgid and the Dewalt.
> I have 2 Imer rail saws right now running *Ramondi Stealth blades*.
> Light weight,heavy duty and they do what both the Ridgid and Dewalt can do only better.


The black Riamondi Stealth Fighter blades are the best blade I have ever seen spinning!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I love Raimondi blades. I have 1) T3 Razor, 1) Razor, 1) Glass Master and 2) Stealths. 

:clap:


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I love Raimondi blades. I have 1) T3 Razor, 1) Razor, 1) Glass Master and 2) Stealths.


They all are great blades!!:notworthy:notworthy:clap::clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's my official review on the Pearl co action since I've had a sufficient amount of time behind the wheel.
5 stars - great on mitres and box mitres, minimal splashing and misting, has a shutoff valve to tone down waterflow and the table has a nice drainage design. I made an additional backsplash out of a piece of ditra/pex. Cuts smooth and you don't have to lean far with the co action. Its a winner! 
The only thing that I want to get for it is the table extension...


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Here's my official review on the Pearl co action since I've had a sufficient amount of time behind the wheel.
> 5 stars - great on mitres and box mitres, minimal splashing and misting, has a shutoff valve to tone down waterflow and the table has a nice drainage design. I made an additional backsplash out of a piece of ditra/pex. Cuts smooth and you don't have to lean far with the co action. Its a winner!
> The only thing that I want to get for it is the table extension...


I bought the pearl co-action last year and I although I do like a lot about the saw, I have a few issues. 
I have had times when the sliding table binds, sometimes it's the pump that gets in the way, sonetimes it's debris getting in between the rails/rollers.
I don't like the fact the pump is connected to the saw and is not easily removed for cleaning.
And, cleaning in general is not as easy as my other saws.

I would give it a 3 outa 5!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm sure that the actual rating is 3 outa 5, but mine is 5 since my last saw is the Harbor Freight 7" bridge saw if ya know what I mean... overtime I may want something different but imma gonna put this one to work


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> I'm sure that the actual rating is 3 outa 5, but mine is 5 since my last saw is the Harbor Freight 7" bridge saw if ya know what I mean... overtime I may want something different but imma gonna put this one to work


I was in the same boat!! My old saw was on it's last legs when I bought the pearl. Main reason I bought it was the 2hp motor and I will say it is one powerful saw! 
I might contact pearl...maybe I need some adjustments that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

enough said.................FELKER baldor motor


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> enough said.................FELKER baldor motor


Gee Opie, looks a little snowy for florida!!


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

How does it cut with the garbage on it?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bastien1337 said:


> How does it cut with the garbage on it?


_That's_ how good it is.


----------



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

Bazemk your work looks great.Anyone have the MK TX-3 its the best!


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

the rock said:


> Bazemk your work looks great.Anyone have the MK TX-3 its the best!


thanks bro,I was tempted to get the TX-3,but at that time the Ridgid dropped to $499 and I went for it...


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have been using the Ridgid saw for a while now and its OK.

My main complaint is it cuts a little dry. But i'm going to see about modifying the water delivery system and/or adding a secondary pump. 

As stated the laser sucks but who uses them. That little LED light sure is nice in low light situations though.

Water collection is not as slick as the dewalt, but I do like the water being in a bucket instead of filling the dewalt pan with 5 gallons of water. 

I almost took it back before the 90 day guarantee for the dewalt but after using my FIL's dewalt all the time, the Ridgid motor is absolutely stronger and more powerful. 



Oh, for those that complain about the akwardness of the stand, I removed the bolts that bolt the stand on and bought pins like used for trailer tongues and slightly enlarged the holes on the stand to accept them. Now when ever I need to carry some place i just pop the pins out and carry her away. It is much lighter than the dewalt saw I will tell ya that. Heck, I think the stand with wheels and saw is about the same weight as just the Dewalt saw.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

that is a 6 year old felker with a BALDOR motor...that saw is a beast


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Is that like...Dan, I'm BALDOR than you?


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

I have been using the ridged for two years now and no complaints. The motor cuts everything I need it to. Just like any saw it takes a few jobs to learn how to work it properly (speed, angle cuts etc.) I had a felker and I thought it was crap used it on two jobs and sold it to one of my guys (Probably so he can start his own business and put me out)


----------

